# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  اولین رشته انتخابی شما (ریاضی)

## mohammad1326

عنوان تاپیک مشخصه
فقط میخوام بدونم کدوم رشته پر طرفدار تره...............

----------


## konkurbank

هر ساله برق بسيار محبوب بوده بعدش هم مكانيكو بعد عمران...
ولي عمران در سال گذشته از مكانيك سبقت گرفت....
و امسال به شكل عجيبي رشته عمران حتي جلوي رشته برق هم زد...

----------


## m40

من بگم چی انتخاب کردم  :Yahoo (1): 

1- برق چون علاقه خاص به الکترونیک دارم
2-کامپیوتر-معماری سیستم های کامپیوتری  چون علاقه خاص به الکترونیک دارم و شبیه ترین گرایشه به الکترونیک

البته شانسم خیلی زیاد نیست برای این دورشته  :Yahoo (20):  میدونی چرا میخندم؟ خنده تلخ من از گریه غم انگیز تر است کارم از گریه گذشته است به آن میخندم :Yahoo (76): 
با اینکه عاشق مهندسی الکترونیکم! ولی حتی اگه این رشته رو نیارم زندگی بازم جریان داره :Yahoo (83):

----------


## ScareFace

مطمئنن نظرات واقعا فرق زیادی داره...
اما نظرسنجی یه ایراد داره، و اونم نبود مهندسی معماریه...من خودم علاقه ای به این رشته ندارم اما الان دوستداران این رشته دست به اعتراض میزنند :Y (590): 

..................................
البته من یه چیزی بدجور این مدت شاهد بودم، اونم اهمیت بچه ها به رشته ها فقط براساس اسم بوده...
نه اینکه بگم همه....نه منظورم همه نیست...اما خیلی هارو دیدم که بدون اینکه اصلا بدونه مهندسی برق یا مکانیک چی هست، یا اصن جریانشون چیه
فقط به خاطر اسمشون میگن برق....یا مکانیک یا......
این خیلی بده....توصیه من به دوستان اینه که به هیچ عنوان فقط براساس یه اسم انتخاب رشته نکنید...
حتما حتما راجع به هر رشته کاملا مطالعه کنید...به چشم خریدار مطالعه کنید نه سرسری....بعد هم که خوب شناخت کافی نسبت به هررشته بدست آوردید...
انتخاب رشته انجام بدید....
البته الاان دیگه انتخاب رشته سراسری تموم شده، ولی این قضیه رو میتونید توی آزاد یا سال بعد عملی کنید...
بحث یه عمر زندگی و آینده است....فقط به خاطر اینکه دو نفر میگن برق برق، یا دو نفر میگن..... به اون رشته نرید....

همگی موفق باشید  :Y (505):

----------


## m40

> مطمئنن نظرات واقعا فرق زیادی داره...
> اما نظرسنجی یه ایراد داره، و اونم نبود مهندسی معماریه...من خودم علاقه ای به این رشته ندارم اما الان دوستداران این رشته دست به اعتراض میزنند
> 
> ..................................
> البته من یه چیزی بدجور این مدت شاهد بودم، اونم اهمیت بچه ها به رشته ها فقط براساس اسم بوده...
> نه اینکه بگم همه....نه منظورم همه نیست...اما خیلی هارو دیدم که بدون اینکه اصلا بدونه مهندسی برق یا مکانیک چی هست، یا اصن جریانشون چیه
> فقط به خاطر اسمشون میگن برق....یا مکانیک یا......
> این خیلی بده....توصیه من به دوستان اینه که به هیچ عنوان فقط براساس یه اسم انتخاب رشته نکنید...
> حتما حتما راجع به هر رشته کاملا مطالعه کنید...به چشم خریدار مطالعه کنید نه سرسری....بعد هم که خوب شناخت کافی نسبت به هررشته بدست آوردید...
> ...


البته قبول دارم خیلی ها به خاطر اسمش برق رو اول زدند ، ولی به شخصه من توی برنامه نویسی و طراحی مدار خودم یه فعالیت هایی دارم و با چشم باز به رشته برق علاقمند شدم و اینکه میگم گرایش الکترونیک به همین خاطره و همچنین با توجه به اینکه در مهندسی برق ریاضی و فیزیک کاربرد زیادی داره و برنامه نویسی هم جزو مباحثه به خصوص برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلرها من به این نتیجه رسیدم که با توانایی ها و روحیاتم سازگاره و انگیزه بالایی هم دارم امیدوارم یه روزی دکترای این رشته رو هم بگیرم :Yahoo (83): 
البته هنوز معلوم نیست این رشته رو بیارم :Yahoo (17):

----------


## mohammad1326

البته من خودم طرفدار مکانیکم ولی با علاقه انتخاب کردم!!!!

----------


## MoAs

اولین و تنها رشته ای که زدم مکانیک بود

----------


## مسیح

من قبلا برق و مکانیک رو دوست داشتم (مخصوصا برق)
اما حالا که با صنایع آشنا شدم اگه برگردم بازم صنایع رو انتخاب میکنم.
نه اینکه بخوام تعصب داشته باشم رشتش و درساش یجوریه که با روحیات من سازگاره.درضمن سنگین نیست به کارای دیگه ام میرسم.

----------


## Amin 95

4 تا انتخاب 
فقط بسته بندیشون(ببخشید دانشگاهشون عوض شده)

just pezeshki

----------


## mohammad1326

up

----------


## _Nyusha_

مهندسی برق و مکانیک و عمران و کامپیوتر 

کامپیوتر که دلیلش معلومه با پیشرفت تکنولوژی بدرد میخوره
اون سه تا هم مال ساختمونن راحت با یه آزمون نظام مهندسی حداقل میتونی سالی 20 تومن درآمد داشته باشی اگه جایی استخدام بشی که این شغل دومه اگه هم نشدی تلاشتو بیشتر میکنی میکنی سالی 100 ملیون

----------


## hisoka

14 انتخاب کردم
که 6 تای اول همه راه آهن بودن :Yahoo (76): 
و همون اولی هم در اومدم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## aretmis

کامپیوتر :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Aryan-

سلام دوستان

اظهار نظر خاصی نمی کنم که بحثی آغاز بشه ولی می بینم که هنوزم دوستان کورکورانه رشته برق و مکانیک رو اول زدن.

به نظرم هر رشته ای رو باید خوب راجع بهش و آینده ش مطالعه کنید. وقتی می گیم آینده یعنی 10 سال آینده رو ببینید.

خیلی از رشته ها الان رشته های ویترینی هست. یعنی چون سال هاست همه دوست دارن برق شریف یا مکانیک تهران و امیرکبیر بخونن هنوزم کورکورانه این رشته ها تاپ هستن.

سایت ایران استخدام (البته الان از دسترس خارجه) یه چک کنید گزارش متوسط درآمد شغل ها در سال های مختلف رو داره که خیلی کمک تون می کنه.

موفق باشید.

----------


## mahmood2020

> سلام دوستان
> 
> اظهار نظر خاصی نمی کنم که بحثی آغاز بشه ولی می بینم که هنوزم دوستان کورکورانه رشته برق و مکانیک رو اول زدن.
> 
> به نظرم هر رشته ای رو باید خوب راجع بهش و آینده ش مطالعه کنید. وقتی می گیم آینده یعنی 10 سال آینده رو ببینید.
> 
> خیلی از رشته ها الان رشته های ویترینی هست. یعنی چون سال هاست همه دوست دارن برق شریف یا مکانیک تهران و امیرکبیر بخونن هنوزم کورکورانه این رشته ها تاپ هستن.
> 
> سایت ایران استخدام (البته الان از دسترس خارجه) یه چک کنید گزارش متوسط درآمد شغل ها در سال های مختلف رو داره که خیلی کمک تون می کنه.
> ...


اوضاع رشته کامپیوئر چطوره؟ برای بلند مدت

----------


## Aryan-

> اوضاع رشته کامپیوئر چطوره؟ برای بلند مدت


سلام
 آینده متعلق به کامپیوتر هست.منتها در دانشگاه فقط مدرک می گیرید و باید هزینه و وقت بسیار گزافی صرف یادگیری مهارت های برنامه نویسی و .... کنید تا شغل داشته باشید. عملا فقط مدرک می گیرید در دانشگاه.

اگر می تونید وقت بذارید و بیرون کلاس برید و مدام علم تون رو بروز کنید برای برنامه های مختلف رشته بسیار خوبیه. ولی زمان می بره تا یه آدم شناخته شده و معتبر بشید تا بیان بهتون پروژه بدن. مثلا فرض کنید طراحی سایت یا نوشتن اپ اندروید یا آی ا اس. شما باید یه رزومه خیلی قوی و نمونه کار داشته باشید.

این وسط علاقه و صبوری نقش پر رنگی داره.

موفق باشید.

----------


## TRACKER

ریسک کار برای برق کمتر از بقیه است ولی خب سخته
به نظرم فعلا منطقی ترین و جمیع جهات ترین رشته کامپیوتر هست اپلای کردنش هم بهتره

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_من بدون شک میرفتم کامپیوتر کنکورمو بدم هم میرم دوره هاشو میبینم تا تهش میرم با وجود اینکه اصلا به رشته ای که قبول میشم هم ربط نخواهد داشت_

----------


## reyhaneh.

تجربیم ولی اگه ریاضی بودک عمران
دوسدارم سر کلاسای داییم بشینم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*ب ترتیب عمران و کامپیوتر و صنایع زده بودم ک همون اولی رو آوردم*

----------


## mahmood2020

کامپیوتر

----------

